# $150 Work Permit Fee



## bernzie (Sep 16, 2012)

Does anybody know if this fee is for the Main Applicant only or do you have to pay $150 for each family member??


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

What work permit? TWP?


----------



## bernzie (Sep 16, 2012)

Liam(at)Large said:


> What work permit? TWP?


 The fee you pay at the border control (airport) to process your LMO application.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


bernzie said:


> Does anybody know if this fee is for the Main Applicant only or do you have to pay $150 for each family member??


The $150.00 work permit fee is per each family member.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## leitrimgal (Aug 31, 2012)

Does that include children too


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


leitrimgal said:


> Does that include children too


If am not mistaken:

* School aged children pay $125.00 for the study permit
* Work Permit $150.00

I wouldn't know if infants and toddlers are exempt of this fee.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

As above, school childeren on our forms (we dont have kids but it was there) are a bit cheaper but everyone have a charge.


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

Where are you moving to? And the fee for permits is worth it. But you will also have perm residancy fees of 1100 dollars per person and medical fees of 300 dollars per person.

Still worth it and the life here is good.

We live in Saskatoon, here 3.5 weeks. And it is an amazing city


----------



## berrrty (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi, I had to pay $150 for my work permit but I had 3 kids (8,6,4) with me and didn't have to pay for them.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

berrrty said:


> Hi, I had to pay $150 for my work permit but I had 3 kids (8,6,4) with me and didn't have to pay for them.


You got lucky, as far as I know (I haven't worked for CIC in almost 2 years), it's not the norm.


----------



## firstchoice (May 30, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> If am not mistaken:
> 
> ...


Minor children are not obliged to obtain a study permit- if their parents have work permits they are entitled to go to school in Canada, and in this case you do not have to pay a fee for them.

It is sometimes advisable for older children to have student permits though, in which case you would need to pay the $125 fee.


----------



## LeoJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Maca_eire said:


> Where are you moving to? And the fee for permits is worth it. But you will also have perm residancy fees of 1100 dollars per person and medical fees of 300 dollars per person.
> 
> Still worth it and the life here is good.
> 
> We live in Saskatoon, here 3.5 weeks. And it is an amazing city




My husband has just been talking to someone from City Visas. They've quoted 400 sterling (don't know how much for Irish Euro) to sort him out with a visa and told him that it will be very difficult to even get a job offer without it. Is this true? He's a carpenter with over 20 years experience and has recently got a Construction Mgmnt Degree. He sent off lots CVS but hasn't had a response. Would you know of a company that he can send a CV direct to, who might even help with relocation. Thanks for any help.


----------

